# Looking for anyone who knew Ivor Boyd



## MarkBoyd (Aug 2, 2019)

Posting on behalf of my father: Recently my father (Mark) and I have been looking at family history and were wondering if anyone on here knew his father?

His name was Ivor Malcolm Boyd and he worked as a chief refrigeration officer for Portline in the 1960s.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thank you in advance.


----------



## MarkBoyd (Aug 2, 2019)

Ivor was Northern Irish and loved the accordion


----------



## Somerton (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi Mark I sailed on a few of the Port Line ships. . I was ab in the Port Vindex on a trip to South Africa , Australia , and New Zealand from October 1958 April 1959. . The chief fridge electric engineer was from Belfast. . It most likely would have been your grandfather , but I don't think that I knew his name. The Port Vindex had been the HMS Vindex during the war and came back to Port Line in 1946 along with her sister ship Port Victor . I don't know whether this will be any help to you..., but she was a happy ship . I am also from Belfast. Regards. ,
Alex C . R666116 .


----------



## MarkBoyd (Aug 2, 2019)

Hello Alex and thank your for your reply. I am absolutely delighted that you have got in touch. 1958 - 59 - South Africa, Australia and New Zealand would fit perfectly. My father would have been about 26 during this period. (Chief Refrigeration). Maybe a photograph of him from this period would help to clarify? My other question is: would there be anyway of getting a list of the ships my father was on from 1958 to 1967, ports of destination etc? Again Alex I am delighted you made contact. Kindest regards,
Mark (Ivor Boyd`s eldest son).


----------



## canadian (Jan 13, 2015)

MarkBoyd said:


> Hello Alex and thank your for your reply. I am absolutely delighted that you have got in touch. 1958 - 59 - South Africa, Australia and New Zealand would fit perfectly. My father would have been about 26 during this period. (Chief Refrigeration). Maybe a photograph of him from this period would help to clarify? My other question is: would there be anyway of getting a list of the ships my father was on from 1958 to 1967, ports of destination etc? Again Alex I am delighted you made contact. Kindest regards,
> Mark (Ivor Boyd`s eldest son).


http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...rchant-navy-seamen-and-officers-1913-1972.pdf If you have Ivors discharge book no, this link should be helpful Regards (C)


----------



## MarkBoyd (Aug 2, 2019)

Thank you "Canadian". Once again your information is appreciated. Thank you. Mark


----------

